
Ask HN: Do you regularly apply for jobs even if you are well/happily employed? - keeplooking
I wonder if it&#x27;s just me or others also regularly apply for new jobs just to see what&#x27;s out there?<p>Three reasons why:<p>- Know if I still employable<p>- Keep myself sharp with my interview-fu<p>- Eventually land in a new and better job....
======
netsec_burn
No. Although, the last bullet point you have listed may give you an idea of
how satisfied you are with your current job. I used to regularly apply for
jobs, but I finally found a position that I don't feel that urge. I'm getting
competitive pay, I am well appreciated, and I enjoy the work. It also affords
me a hobby where I can have fun outside of my work day (and invest in side
goals). Personally, that is all I'm looking for at the moment. So you
searching for jobs may indicate that you (perhaps unknowingly) are
dissatisfied with your work on some level. YMMV.

